# Masculine Scent for a Peppermint EO Soap?



## ariella42 (Jan 5, 2015)

My very first soap was a goat milk soap with peppermint EO. My husband has been using it, and his mild psoriasis has basically disappeared. I've read a bit about peppermint EO being potentially good for psoriasis, so I want to make another batch with it for him. However, I'd like to add another EO or FO to it since he doesn't want it too pepperminty, and the first batch was hardly fragranced. Any ideas for a complement to peppermint that would be a more masculine scent?


----------



## lsg (Jan 5, 2015)

1 part peppermint EO and 2 parts coconut FO make a good combination.  

"Blends well with Basil, benzoin, black pepper, cypress, eucalyptus, geranium, grapefruit, juniper, lavender, lemon, marjoram, niaouli, pine, ravensara, rosemary, tea tree."

*Source:  https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/peppermint-essential-oil/profile*

My advice is to do some experimenting with the above mentioned essential oils.  You can use Q-Tips or cotton balls in a small jar or baggie.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have blended with rosemary and really liked it. So did the hubby. I would think tea tree would be really nice too.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it you or your husband that doesn't think peppermint is masculine enough?

 I ask because I gifted 6 men from young to middle age with 4 different scents...and they all picked mint (combo of spearmint, peppermint, euc) as their favorite.

 Peppermint with Eucalyptus works well. I did a 75% peppermint with 25% eucalyptus, and after a 6 week cure, most people only pick up on the peppermint.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 6, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Is it you or your husband that doesn't think peppermint is masculine enough?
> 
> I ask because I gifted 6 men from young to middle age with 4 different scents...and they all picked mint (combo of spearmint, peppermint, euc) as their favorite.
> 
> Peppermint with Eucalyptus works well. I did a 75% peppermint with 25% eucalyptus, and after a 6 week cure, most people only pick up on the peppermint.



^^Yes! That is one everyone loves too - spearmint, peppermint, eucalyptus. Also one of my favorites.


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 6, 2015)

He's kind of particular about scents (and flavors and textures and the fit of clothes...okay, he's just kind of particular). He can't stand eucalyptus and he doesn't like anything with too much mint. He hates tea tree and pine, but he doesn't want anything "girly." Thanks for the advice - I'll order some oils and do a bit of experimenting


----------



## lsg (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is a blend that my son really likes.  

3 parts lavender
1 part peppermint
1 part spearmint


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 6, 2015)

A scent I thought I would hate by the name, but LOVE for a man's scent is tabbacco leaf and bay. If you haven't tried it I would recommend getting a sample!  It really is a classic men's fragrance.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 6, 2015)

If scent becomes a big issue for him, then maybe consider making an unscented soap - it's quite possible that the psoriasis responded more to the change to a healthier (homemade) soap, than peppermint essential oil.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 6, 2015)

I second the blend of peppermint, spearmint and lavender. The spearmint softens and sweetens the peppermint, and the lavender adds a spicy herbaceous note.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 6, 2015)

Mint with lavender is a winning combination, indeed!

Remembers, lads and lasses - it has to have the Peppermint EO in there to meet the OPs requirements.


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2015)

I have one nice masculine scent combination of pine eo 10 ml, fir balsam eo 10 ml, sweet orange eo 15 ml and pink grapefruit eo 25 ml for 2.2 pounds of oil. This is my recipe for HP not in CP.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 6, 2015)

Might be best to just try some blends and let him decide too. I know in a few of my blends you don't even smell a few of the notes but they help anchor others and lavender is not very "girly" in most of my blends, so you might find he really likes it. You'd be surprised with the right blend how different they show up.


----------



## biarine (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes it's true different people has their own preference. As my husband love spicy than herbaceous or woodsy. I have one perfume recipe that he likes so much that he asked me last month if I can put them in our soap. I did used my blend in my HP soap last month and very strong just like my in my perfume recipe. Combinations of cedarwood, bay leaf, coriander, black pepper, clove bud, rose geranium, French lavender, bergamot and mandarin. Just be careful if you pregnant or sensitive because of cloves, bay, geranium, bergamot and mandarin can irritate the skin if you having eczema or psoriasis.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 7, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> A scent I thought I would hate by the name, but LOVE for a man's scent is tabbacco leaf and bay. If you haven't tried it I would recommend getting a sample! It really is a classic men's fragrance.


I never had any luck selling it to men, but have sold quite a few to women, and my biggest base of customers are men...


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 7, 2015)

^^Actually me too. My family members that love that scent most are all women. But blended with some other masculine scents I have a few men who love it too, including my hubby.


----------



## biarine (Jan 8, 2015)

I never tried tobacco but I did opoponax and I like it too. I love masculine with a bit of floral it's fantastic for me. I don't like too floral or unless the exotic floral absolute  like jasmine sambac, tuberous, frangipani, gardenia and etc.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 8, 2015)

The men in my family really love the Eucalyptus Spearmint combination.  It's masculine, but soft enough that I consider it unixex.  Honestly, I think it smells just a touch like Irish Spring soap.


----------



## biarine (Jan 8, 2015)

I like eucalyptus and peppermint it remind me of mint candy


----------



## Saponista (Jan 10, 2015)

I love peppermint aniseed and wintergreen.


----------



## mnt2beDestiny (Jan 11, 2015)

My husband is the same about his scents. His favorite however turned out to be peppermint and cedar wood.  May sound strange but it is quite lovely!


----------

